# Another PVC bow stand



## mielkhunter (Oct 5, 2011)

Great idea. Is it stable enough or did you put some weight in the bottom pvc?


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

it is very stable I didnt put any weight in it at all I was surprised but it works as is.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

You could angle the long vertical pipe in a bit for added stability (COG over center of base), no weights needed.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like it - I also like the idea of leaning the vertical forward a little. looks like I have another PVC project


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

I used a level to level all 3 of the vertical pieces . I never thought of leaning the tallest piece but that is a good idea. I wiggled it a bunch to test the stability and it didnt move at all. Such a great diy project that cost little money and is easy.


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

I gotta thank you Chad! Saw this thread on Friday, made it Saturday, and used it for my club's 900 Round shoot today.

I used 1.5" ABS since I had a several feet laying around, just had to buy the tees and elbows. Worked wonderfully during today's shoot and made a few guys envious and wanting to build their own. Haha.


----------



## Snipers215 (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks great !! Might as well thro a cup holder on that top piece to. Gotta have someplace to put a Beverage. LOL
Awesome job.


----------



## jrosentreter (Jan 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey I'm glad it worked out so well! I cant take any credit for the design haha this is a great site to share ideas and help each other out!
Looks awesome man!


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I had to steal your design. Great design. Thanks for the idea works great.
View attachment 1442346


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome! It's cool to see others sharing ideas and making things that work for cheap!
looks good!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice build!


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

Over the weekend I was practicing at my in laws and brought the stand. My father in law suggested maybe i not glue the t on the base of the upright section that holds the bows and drill through the and put a pin in it when vertical to allow for easy transport I may try that later sounds good to me!


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

I just made this stand and yeah came out to the same price the OP listed! great stand, this is all you/we need. Nothing more needs to be made or elaborated on.


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

good deal! lets see some pics!


----------



## Oahunter (Jul 30, 2012)

great idea


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

I finally got around to getting some updated pics of the stand. I added camo gorilla tape and 2 cup holders. It's really nice!



















the pics are kinda low quality sorry


----------

